# contador de 0 a 99 controlado por un push button



## lfcc (Dic 1, 2006)

tengo un NE555
un 74LS191
un 7447 
un 7400 
2 display de 7 segmentos anodo comun 

quisiera saber como conectar el push button para poder controlar el conteo cada vez que aprete el push... 

el contador ya funciona, el push button no se conectarlo, me podrian ayudar, se los agradeceria.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 2, 2006)

Hola lfcc:

Supongo que el 555 sólo lo utilizas para evitar conteos en falso debido al push.
Como ejemplo del tutorial del foro puedes conectar el 555 como Multivibrador Monoestable (Timer).

El push va en el pin 2 del 555 y tierra, el pin 2 del 555 lleva referencia positiva.

Y lo único que falta es conectar la salida del 555 a la entrada de reloj del contador, así, cada que presiones el push, avanza la cuenta.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## ktodo (Dic 9, 2006)

yo rstoy haciendo uno con un 7490 y un 7447 pero no se si el pulso que va en el pin 14 del 7490 debe venir de un 555 o directamente de un push botton


----------



## Apollo (Dic 9, 2006)

Hola ktodo:

Puede ser de cualquiera de las dos opciones, pero sólo de una, ya que no puedes conectar las dos al mismo tiempo.

Saludos


----------

